# Florida Smoke Out



## vlap (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok, we started talking on another thread about a florida get together. Seems we have a growing # of floridians here so a good idea it might be.

First we have to get an idea of who might want to attend. Then decide a location and date.

Do we hit a campground for a weekend? Start cooking sat and feast on sunday?

I have not organized such an event before so any and all input would be appreciated. Maybe we can make this happen


----------



## flagriller (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm in! A campground for a weekend sounds nice so long as there are facilities. I'm a tent camper. Since it's the middle of Sept, perhaps mid to late October for a date, the weather will have cooled down a bit by then.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Oh, and it's open to all who wish to come, the more the merrier!


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.flbbq.org/contest.htm

There is always the Brooksville contest October 19th and 20th.   If everyone is going to cook, just make it 4 meats and maybe win some $$.


----------



## vlap (Sep 7, 2007)

Definately open to any and all... I was thinking late sept into nov. even

There are nice campgrounds at E.G. simmons park on the east side of tampa bay and there is always ft. desoto. Siummons might be very nice with premade fire pits and wide open camp sites. Some sites have electricity and there are bathrooms and showers.

It seems central as well with people from north and south florida. If we have visitors from far away its not a long hike from the airport. (tampa)


----------



## bullmastiff (Sep 7, 2007)

I am game even if it is at someone's house for a night.

Croom has a nice camp ground, or even Ocala National forest has some nice camp grounds. I know of a huge camp ground in ONF that is very nice and can except tents or RVs. It has a pool and facilities.


----------



## flagriller (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh sure late Oct early Nov would be great.  Simmons is good and on the water.  Only thing is we'll have to reserve them, but that shouldn't be hard.


----------



## flagriller (Sep 7, 2007)

Sweet, or Citrus in Inverness.

So, let's see who is interested and where they are, then move on it.

I might be able to convince my wife to let us do it at our house.  Have a nice big backyard with a pool.


----------



## vlap (Sep 7, 2007)

Anywhere is fine. My only thought is try and keep it centrally located so to maximize the amount of people able to come...


----------



## flagriller (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree, I live in Brandon off of Bloomingdale about 5 miles from the interstate.


----------



## flagriller (Sep 7, 2007)

bump


----------



## vlap (Sep 7, 2007)

Ah... so your place is centrally located. We will all camp in your backyard and dig fire pits there ;)

Yeah this is a bump as well....

As noted earlier anyone and everyone is welcome. Doesnt just have to be floridians.


----------



## flash (Sep 7, 2007)

That does sound like fun although i will be in the mountains of North Carolina and North Georgia from Oct 21st thru Nov 1st. Fall foliage time.


----------



## vlap (Sep 7, 2007)

Well there is the weekend before and the weekend after... I cant do it the weekend before thanksgiving since I will be in homestead for the final nascar race.


----------



## vlap (Sep 8, 2007)

'ello??? anybody out there???


----------



## vlap (Sep 10, 2007)

Bump...

If the amount of people is small we could definately do a backyard deal. Anyone else in?

Right now I have:
Vlap (Bradenton)
Flagriller (Brandon)
Flash (Cedar Key)
Bullmastiff (Palmetto)
Fatback Joe (Land o Lakes)
Crawdaddy (East Coast)


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 10, 2007)

I will make every effort to attend, just let me know when a hard date is nailed down, my weekends are usually kind of screwy, the best bet for me to make it is give me a date and I will plan the other chaos around it.  LOL   The location is not a big deal for me.


----------



## vlap (Sep 10, 2007)

Sounds good FBJ! Right now I am trying to find what interest there is. A day of smoking and eating sounds good to me where ever we do it. Anyone else in?
From here we need to get an idea of dates. Should we try and make it a month ahead of time to allow people to plan? We could look at a mid oct date?

If anyone has planned a get together like this and has some advice please let me know.


----------



## crawdaddy (Sep 10, 2007)

If it works out I'm up for it.  Gonna be tough for us 'cause of so much going on these next two months but we'll see.....put me in for a (if the time is good) vote.


----------



## vlap (Sep 10, 2007)

If you have dates that are good post em and we will see what we can do.


----------



## flagriller (Sep 10, 2007)

Let's get some city locations for each.  Sorry about not posting over the weekend, I got side tracked.


----------



## doc (Sep 12, 2007)

Sounds good to me... I only get every 5th weekend off though. Perhaps the stars will allign and I can make it!


----------



## devolutionist (Sep 12, 2007)

Depending on when we make it, I might be able to attend (Tampa) - I'm up to my eyeballs in Cub Scouts right now 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 so my weekends are filling up fast.


----------



## scotty (Sep 12, 2007)

We are retired so any place is ok. I have the camping gear and dislike camping. At someones house is ok just about any place. If its  to far away we will get a motel

 At a campground is  still ok with us. We would enjoy  just meeting  florida folks.


----------



## flagriller (Sep 12, 2007)

Any weekend is good for me, I can arrange around what others want.  Since Doc gets every 5th weekend off, let's try to accomadate. 
One thing we need to also look at, is the smokers. I don't have one on wheels.


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 12, 2007)

Looks like we are all coming to your house then. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  LOL

I dont' have a problem with portability as long as there is room for a truck and a trailer to park.


----------



## flagriller (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey, that's fine. We can make room in the driveway for one or two trailers, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## flagriller (Sep 12, 2007)

How about picking one of these weekends; 10/13-14  or  10/20-21. I like 10/20-21.

Then we can figure out who can and cannot make it.  So, we will take a vote, pm me your preference and I'll post them.

Then we'll decide location, my house is offered if you all want.


----------



## step-n-fetch-it (Oct 3, 2007)

I"m tryin' to follow the threads; anything come of this? would be interested if it's on a weekend...
Regards,
Steve


----------



## vlap (Oct 3, 2007)

Its on the weekend of 10/13... Cmon down and show off that new smoker ;)


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=8619

Here is the link to the thread with the "official" invitation.


----------



## flagriller (Oct 3, 2007)

It's on Saturday the 13th of October at my place.  Come on down if you like, glad to have you and the family.


----------



## scotty (Oct 4, 2007)

2 of us are planning right now-we are looking for a reasonable motel. We prefer to stay in a motel rather than camp or at anyones house. We are bringing a few pounds of potatoe salad home made of course and will come on the Harley. Brandon is an easy ride on I-75 for us.
I just am a bit mixed up as to weather you folks have decided on a definite location for sat the 13th.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








 And if it is "your place" please tell me where that is.
Thanks lots


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 4, 2007)

*The First Annual Great Florida Smoke Out*

*When: *Saturday October 13th, 2007

*Where: *The Gray Ranch and BBQ Joint
3916 Oak Hammock Drive
Brandon, Florida 33511
813-651-3314

*Time: *2:30 till 7:30

*The Event: *The “smoke out” is being hosted by those of us in the Tampa area who enjoy smoking and eating food. We will be “smoking” pork butts for pulled pork, ribs, and chicken and perhaps some surprises our “smokers” come up with! It will be served with a full compliment of side dishes. Please feel free to bring your “favorite or special” side dish or dessert to share. We will provide soft drinks, but you may bring your favorite adult beverage if you like. Plan on arriving around 2:30 for swimming, snacks, games, good conversation, and maybe a little college football! BBQ will start being served between 5:30 and 6:00.

*Please R.S.V.P. by Friday October 5th, 2007.*


----------

